
Hobbits died out earlier than thought - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/hobbits-died-out-earlier-thought
======
ascorbic
I find it pretty jarring that they use "hobbit" throughout this article as if
that's the standard name for H. floresiensis, rather than a nickname mostly
used in the press. From a supposedly serious source I'd expect an explanation,
e.g. "nicknamed 'hobbits' after the characters from Tolkien" or at the very
least put it in quotes or with "so-called".

------
elaus
Just in case anybody hasn't heard of this before (like I did): the Homo
floresiensis is an extinct species that was nicknamed "Hobbit" after its
discovery in 2004. Besides its small height it has nothing to do with Tolkin's
Hobbits.

~~~
pavlov
Do hobbits have some other defining physical characteristic aside from being
small? (I don't know really Tolkien...)

~~~
nickik
Yes. The most important is that their feet are hairy and leathery. Other then
that its only minor things like round faces.

Most of the difference is in culture.

